# Ноты Макконена



## Сергей С (7 Янв 2011)

Уважаемые коллеги! Помогите найти ноты П. Макконена "Полет над временем" и "Диско-токката". Моя почта [email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## Сергей С (8 Янв 2011)

Вопрос снят, ноты у меня.Кому надо, пишите почту - [HIDE=1][email protected][/HIDE]


----------



## Nastiamuz (22 Мар 2011)

У меня есть хорошая запись исполнения (аудио).
Кому нужно, писать на почту - [HIDE=1][email protected][/HIDE]


----------



## Amarok (27 Окт 2011)

Можно мне полёт над временем пожалуста [email protected]


----------



## ilshat (25 Дек 2012)

Мне пожалуйста Полет над временем [email protected]


----------



## yanchuk-99 (26 Дек 2012)

И мне Полет наад временем [email protected]


----------



## A.Hoffmann (27 Дек 2012)

Вышлите и мне, если Вас не затруднит.
[email protected]


----------



## Наталья меньшакова (5 Апр 2013)

А есть ноты Петри макконена сюита Красный велосипед
[email protected]


----------



## A.Hoffmann (5 Апр 2013)

Уважаемый Сергей,пришлите и мне ,пожалуйста.
[email protected]


----------



## Krakatao (10 Апр 2013)

а у кого есть ноты макконена диско-танго или танго-токката?


----------



## Isaev Sanya (5 Май 2013)

Можно мне ноты полёт над временем [email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Май 2013)

отправил - для isaev


----------



## Gorec (21 Сен 2013)

Добрый день, вышлите пожалуйста ноты Петри Макконена Диско-токката, заранее благодарю. [email protected]


----------

